

GinzaMetrics Gets Major Update, LaunchRock Co-Founder Sean McCullough In As CTO - rgrieselhuber
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/05/enterprise-seo-platform-ginzametrics-launches-major-update/

======
randall
Love it. Awesome for Ray to get some extra support in the form of a CTO.

